# Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem wir jetzt ja die 9 Antworten lesen konnten, haben sich ja zu jeden Komplex - Meinungen und neue Fragen ergeben.

@ Christian
Wie wollt ihr hier weiter verfahren ?

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Olaf Lindner zu den einzelnen Themen, die Sicht des DAFV präzesieren könnte. Ggf. könnten wir lernen auch präziser zu Fragen #c.

Und ggf. wäre diese Form der Angler-Basis-Aufklärung auch adaptierbar auf Landesverbandsebene ?

Ich finde es gut und wichtig, das die Kluft zwischen organisierter Anglerschaft und Verbände aufklärerisch geschlossen wird.

Dafür schon einmal ein großes Dank an dich Christian.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

:q:q:q

Wie geht es wohl weiter?

Hatte daran gedacht, eine Umfrage zu starten, wie groß die Desillusion nun nach den 'Antworten' ist, aber gut, dafür ist's noch etwas früh...


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo kati,



> Hatte daran gedacht, eine Umfrage zu starten, wie groß die Desillusion  nun nach den 'Antworten' ist, aber gut, dafür ist's noch etwas früh...


Nein ich denke das es noch präzsierer Fragen und Antworten bedarf - um dem organisierten Angler die Weg der Verbände und ihre Auswirkungen aufzuzeigen. Nur klare Aussagen verhindern Interpretationsmöglichkeiten.

Und ich finde es sehr gut, wenn dies sachlich aber vieleicht in dieser Form etwas mühselig passiert.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ach, wurde die Kluft durch die 9 Antworten verringert? Habe ich etwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Kolja,



> wurde die Kluft durch die 9 Antworten verringert?


Aber sicher doch! Es wurde doch schon einiges klarer (für einige) - oder nicht ? Wichtig ist doch erstmal das jetzt die Basis aus erster Hand erfährt - welchen Weg der DAFV begehen will.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Kolja,
> 
> Aber sicher doch! Es wurde doch schon einiges klarer (für einige) - oder nicht ?



Rede bitte nicht für andere,

sage einfach, was für DICH klarer wurde und wo die Kluft für DICH geringer wurde.


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ach, wurde die Kluft durch die 9 Antworten verringert? Habe ich etwas nicht mitbekommen?




Für mich auf jeden Fall!:q


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Toni,

ich rede wie ich rede und wenn es dir nicht gefällt ignorire meine Beiträge bitte. Ansonsten steht dir ja auch der Weg frei, dich zu beschweren -> ob und wie ich gegen die Netiquette verstossen habe.

Ich habe keine Wissens-Kluft mit dem Verband. Olaf Lindner hat meine Erwartungen mit seinen Antworten vollends erfüllt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> ich rede wie ich rede und wenn es dir nicht gefällt ignorire meine Beiträge bitte.
> 
> Ich habe keine Wissens-Kluft mit dem Verband. Olaf Lindner hat meine Erwartungen mit seinen Antworten vollends erfüllt.



Aber ich möchte deine Beiträge nicht ignorieren,
im Gegenteil,
ich bitte dich ja sogar um einen Beitrag:
Wo ist die Kluft für dich kleiner geworden,
was ist dir nun klarer geworden?


----------



## Jose (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ... Olaf Lindner hat meine Erwartungen mit seinen Antworten vollends erfüllt.




meine auch, 
und da stehe ich sicher nicht alleine.
danke für die klarheit.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Toni,



> Wo ist die Kluft für dich kleiner geworden,
> was ist dir nun klarer geworden?


Wie schon geschrieben, ich hatte keine Kluft. Aber siehe den Beitrag von rhinefisher. 

Und das ist für mich der wirkliche Mehrwert ..... zeigen wir hier allen, was sie vom DAFV zu erwarten haben. Geben wir dem DAFV die Chance alle zu überzeugen.

Da konnte "ein Thomas" nie wirklich mithalten .....


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Die Chance alle zu überzeugen hat der DAFV seid 5 Jahren .....warum sollte DAFV es jetzt schaffen alle zu überzeugen,wenn er es all die Jahre nicht geschafft hat? Die vielen LVs sind ja auch nicht umsonst ausgetreten!


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Orret,

sorry finde das / nicht für das O :q .

Weil jetzt "der Verband" mit uns kommuniziert. Mich hat Olaf Lindner komplett überzeugt und in meiner Meinung gefestigt.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Das stimmt. Wenn der DAFV Tacheles redet hat man gar das Gefühl dass Thomas untertrieben hat. Da gehört schon was zu...


----------



## rhinefisher (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wenn der DAFV Tacheles redet hat man gar das Gefühl dass Thomas untertrieben hat. Da gehört schon was zu...



Das hätte ich so in dieser Form auch nicht erwartet.
Was ein kleines Interview doch bewirken kann...|bigeyes


----------



## Dachfeger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Olaf Lindner hat meine Erwartungen mit seinen Antworten vollends erfüllt.
> 
> Weil jetzt "der Verband" mit uns kommuniziert. Mich hat Olaf Lindner komplett überzeugt und in meiner Meinung gefestigt.
> 
> ...



Also jetzt mal ohne Witz. Ich versuche gerade verzweifelt herauszufinden, ob du dich in Sarkasmus übst oder im Ernst schreibst. Ich kann es wirklich nicht zuordnen.

Zu den Antworten von Olaf Lindner kann ich nur sagen |peinlich


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

Kochtopf & rhinefisher sind jetzt auch in ihren Meinungen verändert & sind überzeugter als vorher.

Und das ganze "ohne Beleidigungen und Gemotze" .... 

Lasst uns diesen Ball der Kommunikation aufnehmen und weitertreiben .... geben wir dem DAFV weitere Chancen die organisierten Angler zu überzeugen.

Wir begeben uns hier auf einen Weg, der Thomas verschlossen war ... aber den es sich lohnt zu gehen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Kommt denn gar kein Jubelperser mehr um die Ecke? #c
Macht mir ja fast etwas Angst...


----------



## torstenhtr (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



> Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn Olaf Lindner zu den einzelnen Themen, die  Sicht des DAFV präzesieren könnte. Ggf. könnten wir lernen auch präziser  zu Fragen


Ich frage mich, wie die Beantwortung der Fragen abläuft. Prinzipiell müsste er jede einzelne Frage mit dem Gesamt-Präsidium abstimmen (seine Privatmeinung ist irrelevant / bzw. düfte er nicht geben). Oder gibt es eine interne FAQ o.ä., wie werden Presseanfragen von anderen Verbänden gehandhabt?


----------



## Dachfeger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Lasst uns diesen Ball der Kommunikation aufnehmen und weitertreiben .... geben wir dem DAFV weitere Chancen die organisierten Angler zu überzeugen.
> 
> Wir begeben uns hier auf einen Weg, der Thomas verschlossen war ... aber den es sich lohnt zu gehen.



Ok. Ich denke ich habe dich jetzt verstanden: Du meinst es ernst.
Kann es sein das dich dieser Ball der Kommunikation irgendwo getroffen hat?|bigeyes
Mich hat leider nur die Gischt des Rumgeseiere erwischt.|evil:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Es sind die offiziellen Antworten des DAFV. Wären es die Antworten von OL könnte man da noch drüber hinwegsehen. OL hat hier aber in seiner Funktion als Pressemann für den DAFV geantwortet, also sind das auch die Antworten des DAFV. Das gibt ein desaströses, verheerendes Bild! Warum:

- Die Antworten sind absolut nichtssagend
- Wo sie einmal ein bisschen konkreter werden, sind sie in der Sache falsch
- Sie zeugen von völliger Planlosigkeit der DAFV-Führung
- Sie zeigen eine unübersehbare Handlungsunfähigkeit des DAFV auf
- In ihrer Oberflächlichkeit sind sie eine Ohrfeige für die Angler

Dies soll der Verband sein, der uns in Berlin und Brüssel vertritt, der dort für unsere Rechte kämpft. Da halte ich es frei mit Heinrich Heine:

Denk ich an die Angler in der Nacht, 
Dann bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht,
Ich kann nicht mehr die Augen schließen,
Und meine heißen Tränen fließen.

Die Jahre kommen und vergehn!
Seit ich die Freiheit nicht gesehn,
Fünf Jahre sind schon hingegangen;
Es wächst mein Sehnen und Verlangen.

...


----------



## Kochtopf (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Kommt denn gar kein Jubelperser mehr um die Ecke? #c
> Macht mir ja fast etwas Angst...



DAS habe ich auch gedacht. Haben die Schläfer verpennt?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Wird denn auf irgendeine Weise seitens der AB-Redaktion gegenüber Herrn Lindner eine Stellungsnahme zu seinen Antworten, möglicherweise den einstimmigen Tenor der user aufnehmend, erwogen?


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

@Kochtopf
Nee.
Gut, der Eine oder Andere ist ja nicht jeden Tag im Board... da kommt schon noch irgendwas die Tage.
Die Zahl der "Gäste" war heut auch recht hoch.
Aber schon sehr auffällig, dass sich gar keiner in irgendeiner Weise positiv äussert.
Ich vermute, da sind heute doch einige noch bestehende Rest-Illusionen geschrottet worden. :m



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es sind die offiziellen Antworten des DAFV. Wären es die Antworten von OL könnte man da noch drüber hinwegsehen. OL hat hier aber in seiner Funktion als Pressemann für den DAFV geantwortet, also sind das auch die Antworten des DAFV. Das gibt ein desaströses, verheerendes Bild! Warum:
> 
> - Die Antworten sind absolut nichtssagend
> - Wo sie einmal ein bisschen konkreter werden, sind sie in der Sache falsch
> ...


Gute Analyse!


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Kolja,



> Das gibt ein desaströses, verheerendes Bild!


und ein ehrliches und unverfälschtest Bild. 

Ich finde es wichtig das das rüberkommt und deshalb finde ich es wichtig .... das der DAFV seine Überzeugungen hier klar rüberzubringen kann.

Wir machen hier DAFV Basis Arbeit


----------



## MS aus G (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Uns ist leider mit *dem Verband *nicht mehr zu helfen!!!

Was bin ich froh, das wir mit unserem Verein einen Schlussstrich gezogen haben!!! Die sind nicht einen müden Cent wert!!!

Und vielleicht geht auch dem letzten Befürworter mal ein Licht auf,...?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> Und vielleicht geht auch dem letzten Befürworter mal ein Licht auf,...?



Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Wichtig finde ich nur, das Olaf Lindner auf die schwierigen Verhältnisse mit den Landesverbänden hingewiesen hat.

Das sollte doch ein willkommender Aufhänger sein ... dort nachzufragen !?

Egal ob noch im DAFV oder nicht .... ich würde mich freuen, wenn die LV`s hier ihre Sicht durch die jeweiligen Pressesprecher kundtun würden!


----------



## bombe20 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

ich finde das eine ziemliche frechheit. sowohl vom dafv/lindner als auch vom betreiber r&r. von einer professionellen redaktion hätte ich vor ostern eine vorabveröffentlichung gewünscht mit dem hinweis, dass die antworten auf die gestellten fragen inhaltlich nicht ausreichend sind. statt dessen wurde aufgeschoben, hingehalten, verwandte threads grschlossen. gerade letzter punkt wirft die frage auf, welche forenpolitik der neue betreiber hier etablieren will, in dem er bei brisanten themen unmut und unverständnis interessierter boarduser noch verstärkt?


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo bombe,



> ich finde das eine ziemliche frechheit. sowohl vom dafv/lindner als auch  vom betreiber r&r. von einer professionellen redaktion hätte ich  vor ostern eine vorabveröffentlichung gewünscht mit dem hinweis, dass  die antworten auf die gestellten fragen inhaltlich nicht ausreichend  sind. statt dessen wurde aufgeschoben, hingehalten, verwandte threads  grschlossen. gerade letzter punkt wirft die frage auf, welche  forenpolitik der neue betreiber hier etablieren will, in dem er bei  brisanten themen unmut und unverständnis interessierter boarduser noch  verstärkt?



ich kann nicht für die von dir angeklagte Welt sprechen - aber aus meiner Meinung :

Ob vor oder nach Ostern macht doch den Kohl nicht fetter.

Was hat das Board oder R&R mit den Antworten zu tun ?

Ich denke persönlich, dass diese Art der Kommunikation ggf. Insider langweilt ... aber neue Interessierte anlockt.


----------



## Trollhorn (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

FÜNF! Jahre und nicht mal ansatzweise Positionen erarbeitet - überrascht mich leider nicht wirklich. Einzig erstaunlich bleibt lediglich die Gabe, sich die eigene Unfähigkeit schönzureden.


----------



## bombe20 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

sorry, mich hat das lesen der antworten stinksauer gemacht. vor allem vor dem hintergrund das dorschbremse selbige auch knallhart angezogen hat. im laberforum, wohlgemerkt!
und ja, ich bin mir auch bewußt, das lindner dem dafv hier mit seinen antworten an die anglerschaft dem ansehen des davf einen weiteren bärendienst geleistet hat.

alles gut. das bierchen ist schon offen.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Trollhorn,



> Einzig erstaunlich bleibt lediglich die Fähigkeit, sich die eigene Unfähigkeit schönzureden.



Nein das ist keine Unfähigkeit - sondern das Leitbild der organisierten Angler Bundes Spitzenverbandes.

Und ich finde, das man das akzeptieren muss. 

Die organisierten Angler in den Vereinen bestätigen seit Jahren mit ihrer Zustimmung auf den Versammlungen diese Meinung.

Ok ... jetzt haben die organisierten Angler die Möglichkeit ihre nach oben weitergereichte Meinung mal 1 zu 1 zu lesen.

Ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Bombe,



> ch bin mir auch bewußt, das lindner dem dafv hier mit seinen antworten  an die anglerschaft dem ansehen des davf einen weiteren bärendienst  geleistet hat.



Nein hat es doch gar nicht ! Er hat beschrieben was Sache ist. Er hat beschrieben, was *die LV* und der BV für das Beste, für den deutschen organisierten Angler halten.

Das kann kein Bärendienst sein ... sondern die Realität. Wie geneigte Leser damit jetzt umgehen - #c!


----------



## bombe20 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

ich denke wir sind uns einig.
was ich aber gerade eben erst gesehen habe ist, das brillendorsch gesperrt ist. weiß jemand um die hintergründe?


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Bombe,



> ich denke wir sind uns einig.



Könnte sein 



> was ich aber gerade eben erst gesehen habe ist, das brillendorsch gesperrt ist. weiß jemand um die hintergründe?


Ich nicht.


----------



## Trollhorn (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Trollhorn,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich akzeptiere diese Antwort nicht nur - ich finde sie sogar großartig. Antworten im Sinne der Angler hätten womöglich bei manchem noch zu Verblendung führen können - blieb uns ja glücklicherweise erspart. Gern mehr davon.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Trollhorn,



> Ich akzeptiere diese Antwort nicht nur - ich finde sie sogar großartig.  Antworten im Sinne der Angler hätten womöglich bei manchem noch zu  Verblendung führen können - blieb uns ja glücklicherweise erspart. Gern  mehr davon.


Und deswegen wünsche ich mir, dass dieser mühselige Dialog weitergeführt wird.

Und sogar ausgebaut auf die LV`s wird. Absolut wichtig erachte ich es, dass die Verbände sich hier selber darstellen können !

Damit der zahlende, organisierte Angler aus erster Hand seine mitgetragende Beschlüsse und deren Umsetzung würdigen kann.


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Christian,

wir haben jetzt nach 23:00 und dieser Beitrag (über 1000 Hits) hat mit Längen die Antworten von Olaf Lindner getoppt.

Ich möchte dich bitten, diese rege Nachfrage -> wie geht es weiter -> dem entsprechend zu würdigen. Nachtrag: Nein nicht würdigen ... sondern sehe es als Auftrag und Verpflichtung an. Danke.


----------



## Franky (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ich hab noch mal drüber geschlafen und mir ein paar Antworten angesehen und DANACH hier den Trööt gelesen.
Ja, es ist definitiv einiges klarer. Die Positionierung des DAFV ist tatsächlich einiges eindeutiger geworden - nicht etwa durch dritte sondern durch eigens verfasste Texte.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

leider muss ich feststellen, das R&R scheinbar als Übermittler von angelpolitischen Fragen und Antworten auftreten will und sich nicht positionieren will.

Ihr gutes Recht - Cheffe bestimmt halt wo es lang geht.

Nur dann ist diese Rubrik für mich jetzt vom DAFV übernommen und damit hat es sich mit diesen Themen halt. 

Schade R&R, ihr hättet den politischen Teil aktiv auf eine andere Ebene heben können - so vergeigt ihr diese Chance. Aber zieht sich ja durch die Angel-Print-Landschaft, dieses Bild.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider muss ich feststellen, das R&R scheinbar als Übermittler von angelpolitischen Fragen und Antworten auftreten will und sich nicht positionieren will.
> 
> ...



Nö.

Ich finde die Ausführung interessant und brauche die Meinung eines Baumanns und Sieglers nicht, um mir ein Bild von der Situation zu machen. Wozu auch? 

Der politische Teil wird durch den Beitrag der User interessant, so auch die Fragen, die weitergegeben wurden. Was solls noch sein? Ansonsten wird hier nur gezündelt, wo es geht.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> Was solls noch sein?


Wenn du zufrieden bist, ist doch alles gut.

Die Grad von Zufriedenheit ist halt indviduell von vielen Faktoren beim Menschen abhängig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Genau! Und deswegen lässt es sich leichter schreiben, das die Arbeit der neuen Moderation nicht so schlecht ist und ich nicht das Gefühl habe, das der DAFV hier übernommen hat. :g


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> Genau! Und deswegen lässt es sich leichter schreiben, das die Arbeit der  neuen Moderation nicht so schlecht ist und ich nicht das Gefühl habe,  das der DAFV hier übernommen hat. :g



Dann ist ja doch alles rosarot und chakka chakka ....|uhoh:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Dann ist ja doch alles rosarot und chakka chakka ....|uhoh:



Wo steht denn das? Schrieb niemand. 

Nur wird auch aktiv gekämpft und sich an vielen Orten gegen Bedrohungen gewehrt. Im Anglerboard wird immer nur gejammert. Und natürlich mit haltlosen Vorwürfen um sich geworfen. Als User darf man das auch kommentieren. Ohne dabei auf Linie mit dem DAFV sein zu müssen.

Die Frage besteht sowieso, was noch zu klären ist. Der Verband ist nutzlos. Wie oft muss das noch beschrieben werden?


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> Die Frage besteht sowieso, was noch zu klären ist. Der Verband ist nutzlos. Wie oft muss das noch beschrieben werden?



Leider steigst du mitten im Thread ein und hast scheinber die Beiträge davor nicht gelesen #c

Natürlich hat sich der BV hier als nutzlos dargestellt. Aber die Antworten waren so spannend, das man sicher hier noch eine Detallierungsrunde einlegen könnte, damit Herr Lindner noch besser den Verband darstellen kann.

Und was hindert uns, jetzt auf die LV zuzugehen ? Warum sollte man nicht, die BV Antworten und die regionalen Fragen auf der LV Ebene ansprechen ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die Antworten ernst genommen?

Vor einigen Wochen schrieb mir Christel, ganz klar und trocken, das Natura2000 Ländersache ist. Fertig, ab. Nichts weiter. Ein Verband hätte schon auf den Barrikaden stehen müssen, nicht erst seit gestern, sondern mit Beginn der Problematik.

Jetzt den heldenhaften Feuerwehrmann zu spielen, Studien aufstellen zu wollen und andere Maßnahmen zu heucheln münden für mich mehr in einem Alibi. 

Man fühlt sich hier im Stich gelassen, genauso wie in 15 anderen Bundesländern. Weil ja alles Ländersache ist. Deswegen frage ich ja vehement, weshalb man sich überhaupt noch auf den DAFV stützt oder hier groß Reden schwingen muss.

Die sitzen im Elfenbeinturm.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Das der DAFV das AB übernommen hat, sehe ich nicht. Es gibt hier offenbar eine Auffassung von Journalismus, die ich nicht teile, die aber in der Angel-Presse vorherrschend ist. Da wird eben lieber zum x-ten Mal eine variante des Dropshot vorgestellt, als politisch unangenehme Fragen zus stellen, nachzuhaken und auf den Zahn zu fühlen. Hauptsache immer schön an der Oberfläche bleiben. Das fügt sich doch wunderbar in die Streitkultur der Mitgliedsversammlungen der LVs ein. Da ist dann die Speisekarte auch wichtiger, als die Redebeiträge.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

und deswegen meine Auforderung .... ab zu den LV `s ....R&R sollte sich hier positionieren ... wie die diesen Teil des Boards mit Leben erfüllen bzw. am Leben halten wollen.

P.S.: Ich hätte auch erwartet, dass R&R beim Jagdverband mal die Kooperation mit dem DAFV journalistisch hinterfragt hätte #c ?


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich ja vehement, weshalb man sich überhaupt noch auf den DAFV stützt oder hier groß Reden schwingen muss.


weil man das ende des dafv herbeiführen muß. ansonsten haben wir den in zehn jahren noch an der backe. und auf dem weg dahin richtet er noch mehr schaden an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> weil man das ende des dafv herbeiführen muß. ansonsten haben wir den in zehn jahren noch an der backe. und auf dem weg dahin richtet er noch mehr schaden an.



Und das gelingt im sowieso schon toten AB? Diese Argumentation beißt sich jedes mal. Was unterschätzt wird ist der Unmut der Vereine und Landesverbände. Es gibt diesen Riss in der Republik doch schon.

Nur müssen dafür auch mal die Leute aktiv werden. Der Elfenbeinturm muss abgesägt werden, nicht "weg-gejammert". Da hilft es auch nicht, das AB unter Vorwürfen in jeder Art und Weise zu bombardieren. Selbst im Kochthread zelebriert man das schon.

Wenn wir hier nicht auf Linie kommen, weshalb sollten es Vereine/LVs zum Thema DAFV machen und schaffen? In Deutschland brauchen wir für Widerstand traditionell immer etwas länger. Solange Probleme nicht vor der eigenen Tür statt finden, gehts den Leuten halt am Poppes vorbei.

Sieht man bei Natura2000 ganz gut.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> Und das gelingt im sowieso schon toten AB? Diese Argumentation beißt sich jedes mal. Was unterschätzt wird ist der Unmut der Vereine und Landesverbände. Es gibt diesen Riss in der Republik doch schon.


Ja? Wo ist denn der alternative BV ? Wo ist denn auch nur ansatzweise eine :

a.) LV-Alternative an sich?

b.) LV-Alternative (ausser NDS) in der Sache ?


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Zumindest den DAFV betreffend wage ich eine Prognose:
Da kommt nichts mehr zu all dem.

Offiziell wird es heissen, _"wir  sind auf die zugegangen, haben unsere Pläne detailliert geschildert,  sogar Nachfragen beantwortet, aber es schlug uns nur Beleidigung und  Hetze entgegen"_.

Und das wird als Legende in eine ganze Reihe weiterer Märchen eingereiht, wie etwa:
wir unterstützen Anglerdemo,
wir kämpfen gegen das Baglimit und Angelverbote,
wir machen gute Fortschritte,
seit Seggelke & Lindner dabei sind, geht es richtig voran,
die Austritte beruhen nur auf persönlichen Geschichten der jeweiligen LV-Präsidenten,
undundund.

All  die Sprüche, die gerade zu dieser Zeit in den LV-JHVen mantra-artig so  lange wiederholt werden, bis sie sich in den Köpfen der anwesenden  Vorstände eingefressen haben. 

Natürlich wird sich kein Mitglieds-LV offiziell zu diesem PR-GAU hier äußern. Warum auch? So bescheuert sind die auch nicht.


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und das gelingt im sowieso schon toten AB?


nenn micht altbacken, aber ich sehe das AB immer noch als teil des ganzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> nenn micht altbacken, aber ich sehe das AB immer noch als teil des ganzen.



Mache ich nicht. Ich würde mich nur erfreuen, wenn der Laden auf Linie kommt, unterschiedliche Meinungen sich mit Argumenten beschäftigen und nicht mit den Personen dahinter und dann die User irgendwann zum treibenden Faktor werden, um einem DAFV das Beinchen zu stellen. Es liegt an uns.

Es bringt nichts, wenn die Vasallen aus Monsantohausen hier mit Brotkrumen aufwarten, sich auf die Rute und Rolle oder der Administration einzuschießen. Das Problem ist und bleibt aber, das die richtigen Ansprechpartner weiterhin auf Tauchstation sind und wir nie etwas handfestes haben, um darauf eine starke Diskussion aufzubauen.

Siehe Lindners Antworten. Bis jetzt weiß ich nicht, was die Vorhaben und ich bin mir sicher, das dass auch so gewollt ist. |uhoh:


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es bringt nichts, wenn die Vasallen aus Monsantohausen hier mit Brotkrumen aufwarten, sich auf die Rute und Rolle oder der Administration einzuschießen.


das thema dafv, r&r, AB und moderation ist unter momentanen umständen nicht mehr zu trennen.




> Siehe Lindners Antworten. Bis jetzt weiß ich nicht, was die Vorhaben und ich bin mir sicher, das dass auch so gewollt ist.


da bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich glaube, der kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Wegberger (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

es geht doch nicht darum die Verbände zu bashen ... sondern es geht hier aus meiner Sicht .... Klarheit zu schaffen.

Thomas hatte mit seiner Art .... vielen "Normalos" auf die Füsse getreten .... und die Chance mit R&R und mit Verbänden in den Dialog zu kommen ist doch der Clou.

Ich will Lindner Aussagen gar nicht bewerten ... aber ich erwarte, dass Aussagen präzesiert werden und LV`s befragt werden, damit die Klarheit hier schwarz auf weiss steht.

Dann kann jeder aus erster Hand dies nachlesen und selber bewerten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das thema dafv, r&r, AB und moderation ist unter momentanen umständen nicht mehr zu trennen.



Doch, du musst nur wollen. Georg Baumann und auch Christian haben hier und da angedeutet, was sie vom dafv halten. Alles andere ist Spekulation. 



> da bin ich mir nicht sicher. ich glaube, der kann nicht mehr.



Muss man so diffamieren? Genau diese Art ist nicht zuträglich. Unterstelle ihm doch einfach böse Absicht oder vielmehr, das er dich für Dumm verkaufen will.


----------



## Trollhorn (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nö.
> 
> Ich finde die Ausführung interessant und brauche die Meinung eines Baumanns und Sieglers nicht, um mir ein Bild von der Situation zu machen. Wozu auch?
> 
> Der politische Teil wird durch den Beitrag der User interessant, so auch die Fragen, die weitergegeben wurden. Was solls noch sein? Ansonsten wird hier nur gezündelt, wo es geht.



Sehe ich weitgehend auch so. Ich brauche hier keinen Meinungsjournalismus um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, auch wenn ich mir an mancher Stelle der bisher eingestellten Interviews ein kritisches Nachhaken vom Fragesteller gewünscht hätte.

Man sollte sich von dem Gedanken lösen, dass die neuen Admins den Politikteil im Stile von Thomas weiterführen (haben sie ja auch von Beginn an kommuniziert). 

Thomas hatte wahrhaftig ein großes und gutes Netzwerk, welches uns immer mit Insiderinformationen versorgt hat und so manchem Verbandler die Zornesröte ins Gesicht trieb. Das Ganze hat er dann halt immer in eigener Nachbereitung mit klarer Kante kommentiert - das Wohl der Angler im Blick! Allerdings konnte man von offiziellen Reaktionen seitens der Verbände auf Anfragen aus dem AB doch meist nur träumen, was sicher auch am "Boarddrachen" Thomas lag.

Unter neuer Führung hier ist es jetzt halt anders. Es wird keine Meinung seitens der Admins vorgelebt, die Vernetzung ist auch nicht mit der von Thomas zu vergleichen - dafür bekommt man aber immerhin die offiziellen Reaktionen der Verantwortlichen in Form dieser Interviews geboten (auf unsere Fragen).

Ich persönlich finde das großartig, denn bisher waren die offiziellen Antworten doch genau das was viele erwartet haben - der DAFV hat hier öffentlich seine eigene Unfähigkeit und Planlosigkeit attestiert. Das überzeugt den ein oder anderen vielleicht sogar mehr als die Insiderinfos von Thomas - zumindest habe ich hier noch nicht wirklich jemanden vernommen der sich positiv gegenüber der Lindner-Antworten geäußert hat (sonst waren doch immer einige wenige Befürworter vorhanden). Und was hindert uns daran diese offiziellen Antworten zB in unseren Vereinen etc. zu verbreiten?

Grundsätzlich gefällt mir das also nicht schlecht was hier im Politikbereich momentan so zustande kommt - es ist halt anders als vorher. Zudem ist es ja auch nicht so, dass Thomas von der Bildfläche verschwunden ist - er führt den Kampf doch auf seine Art weiter.


----------



## MS aus G (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ich würde eher sagen: Er hat vielen "Normalos", wie mir, die Augen geöffnet!

Und diese Antworten haben seine Aussagen nur noch mehr bestätigt!!!

Das sind keine Aussagen, das sind Antworten!!! Außer: Wir wollen, arbeiten dran, möchten, in naher Zukunft (wann auch immer das sein soll),..., hab ich da nichts gelesen!!!

Und!!!

Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, das sich hier ein LV zu äußern wird??? Ich nicht!

Gruß Mario


----------



## bombe20 (5. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Doch, du musst nur wollen.


sie sind, zumindest bis ende des jahres, vertraglich aneinander gebunden.



> Muss man so diffamieren?


natürlich nicht. sich mit derlei aussagen in die schlangengrube AB zu begeben halte ich aber für einfältig.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sie sind, zumindest bis ende des jahres, vertraglich aneinander gebunden.
> 
> 
> natürlich nicht. sich mit derlei aussagen in die schlangengrube AB zu begeben halte ich aber für einfältig.



Rute und Rolle und das AB sind denke ich 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Das wird der Verlag aber wissen.

Was die Schlangengrube AB angeht, ist es ja nicht mal so wild. Das Internet ist der Ort wo gern wüst diskutiert wird. In der Realität trinken die Meisten ein Bier zusammen und alles ist super.

Wenn man den Kram hier ernst nimmt, steckt man viel zu tief in der Materie und sollte dringend Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Mario,



> Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, das sich hier ein LV zu äußern wird??? Ich nicht!


Hab ich vor 2 Monaten geglaubt, dass ein Lindner antwortet ?

Und hier sehe ich die Chance und (und an sich historische AB-Pflicht) von R&R diesen Teil des Forums weiterzuentwickeln.

Nimm kati`s Beispiel mit den Versammlungen .... hier könnte man dann Antworten hinterfragen und das hat eine andere Ebene der Kommunikation.

Bisher hat R&R uns zum einen guten Dienst erwiesen ... ein Türöffner zu sein und dem Verband eine Plattform gegeben seine Meinung kundzutun. Das ist mir aber zu wenig ....  weil ich nicht einschätzen kann, ob:

- das Zufall war ?
- da ein Strategie hinter steckt
- R&R von der Dynamik überrollt wurde

Keine Anhnung wie R&R sich hier positioniert .... da ist der DAFV schon weiter mit seinen Antworten *grins


----------



## MS aus G (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat was davon.
> Bin seit 4 Jahren als Vereinsvertreter dabei (Westfalen und Lippe), das erste Mal hat es mich echt schockiert!
> Widerworte... 'Nein'-Karten hochhalten... Anträge gegen das Präsidium stellen... das war ein Sakrileg und die Blicke nahezu entsetzt.
> Aber von Jahr zu Jahr gibt es ein paar mehr wenige kritische Geister.
> ...



Meinst Du dann so etwas???

Meiner Meinung nach müsste die Überzeugungsarbeit schon im kleinen Verein anfangen, wo Mitglieder mal hinterfragen: 

Was haben wir überhaupt von diesem oder jenem Verband??? Bzw.: Wozu brauchen die so viel Geld von uns???

Ich kann jetzt nur von Hessen sprechen!

Da gibt es keine Verbandsgewässer!!!

Da mein Verein leider keine Pachtgewässer zur Verfügung stehen, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, ob der Hessen-Verband benötigt wird, um irgendwelche Gewässer pachten zu können??? 

Dafür, also für nichts, sollten wir 11€/Mitglied bezahlen!!!

Sind für uns immerhin knapp 500€ gewesen, die wir nicht mehr bereit waren zu zahlen. Es kam schon vor 2 Jahren zur Abstimmung, ein Jahr mussten wir dann zwar noch bleiben, aber seit diesem Jahr sind wir raus aus allem!!! Mitsamt Satzungsänderung!!!

Es wurden auch seitens des Hessen-Verbandes keine Fragen zum Austritt gestellt, sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen doch, bitte, den Papierausweis des BV zurückzusenden!!! 

Und Du willst von diesen LV´s Antworten? Ich bitte Dich!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Mario,

das ist aus meiner Sicht der einzige Weg, den das AB gehen kann ! Warum ?

- Die Vereine, Kreisdeligierten, LV`s und Co. sind doch in sich gefangen und sehen kein Land in Sicht.

- die Thomasianer sind eh eingenordet.

- Das AB hat eine Chance, die Verbands-Informationen in einer mainstreamfähigen Form dem User/Angler an der Basis rüberzubringen - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Das hört sich erstmal nach Peanuts an ... aber das ist nach meiner Meinung ein Quantensprung. Im "alten AB" konnte man von Verbandseite aus, die Dolchstoß-Legende vom bösen, pöbelnden Thomas auspacken, der "nur" verifizierte Meldungen raushaut.

Jetzt, und das hat Kati auch bemerkt, hat das ganze mit den ungefilterten Verbands-Statements eine andere Wertigkeit.

Und genau, da sehe ich den Mehrwert von R&R bei Anfragen zur Kommunikation mit Verbänden. Wenn hier fair und frei die Verbände auf die richtigen Fragen antworten, dann sprechen diese mehr als für sich. Und wenn sie Fragen umgehen, erwarte ich das R&R sich dafür einsetzt, dass diese klar und deutlich angezeigt wird ... und kritisert wird ( ich hätte Lindner fast alles einmal retour geschickt ... mit der Bitte, doch auf die Fragen inhaltlich einzugehen). Und wenn die gleichen Statement gekommen wären, dass auch kundzutun.

Thomas Zeiten sind hier vorbei, aber R&R hat sich hier noch nicht geoutet, wie das Thema begleitet werden soll.


----------



## smithie (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Für mich ist diese hier schon ein paar mal genannte "redaktionelle Nachbearbeitung" eines Interviews gar nicht mal auf die Meinunge der Redaktion bezogen.

Ich finde es aber wichtig, dass wenn ich ein Interview oder Antworten zu Nachfragen veröffentliche, ich den Inhalt soweit möglich auf Wahrheitsgehalt prüfe.
Ganz banales Beispiel: Lindners Aussage der DAFV ist in erster Linie den Anglerinteressen verpflichtet und dann auch Naturschutzverband.
Ein Blick in die Satzung sagt was anderes.

Oder die Sache mit dem Datenschutz beim Ausweis.
Alles easy lt. Verband. Na dem ist nicht so.

Das sind für mich Dinge, die ich als Redaktion prüfen sollte und die Ergebnisse meiner Prüfung als Hintergrundinformationen veröffentlichen sollte.

So wie es jetzt ist, ist diese Aufgabe an die Forumsgemeinde übertragen worden.
Wenn ich es überspitzt formuliere ist es jetzt so, dass man als DAFV Informations-Brotkrumen unters Volk wirft und schaut, wie viele davon als faulig erkannt werden und wie viele nicht bzw. wie viele faulige einfach geschluckt werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Im AB sind Fragen gestellt worden, die Antworten dazu sind gegeben und veröffentlicht;

Wenn das jetzt Alles seitens der Redaktion des AB sein solte, verpufft die Kritik der user, die ja -und das muss gesagt sein auch an die Adresse der AB-Redaktion- berechtig und BEGRÜNDET sind, z.B. da faktisch fachliche und sachliche Fehler von Herrn Linder geäußert sind.
Das AB hat dann keine Chance, weil es als "Organ" nicht auftritt.
Eine Nachbearbeitung der Fragen/Antworten muss redaktionell erfolgen.

Eine reine Posträgerfunktion, wie sie derzeit von der AB-Redaktion ausgeübt wird, wird der Angelegenheit, die hier verfolgt wird, nicht gerecht.

Die AB-Redaktion, ich nenne jetzt die Admins  NOCH Redaktion, auch wenn mir Zweifel entstehen, dass sie sich so verstehen, sieht sich aber wohl nicht im Auftrag der Board-Mitglieder.

Vll. sollte zunächst die AB-Redaktion jetzt ihre Rolle hier definieren und mit den Mitgliedern des Boards abklären, es besteht Klärungsbedarfs

denn gerade ensteht hier im AB etwas wie "Angler zu Verband"!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



smithie schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese hier schon ein paar mal genannte "redaktionelle Nachbearbeitung" eines Interviews gar nicht mal auf die Meinunge der Redaktion bezogen.
> 
> Ich finde es aber wichtig, dass wenn ich ein Interview oder Antworten zu Nachfragen veröffentliche, ich den Inhalt soweit möglich auf Wahrheitsgehalt prüfe.
> Ganz banales Beispiel: Lindners Aussage der DAFV ist in erster Linie den Anglerinteressen verpflichtet und dann auch Naturschutzverband.
> ...



|good:


----------



## M3ggid0 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ich hätte das Interview auch gerne zuerst im ganzen gesehen und nicht nur so zerstückelt auf gefühlte 32 Threads aufgeteilt.

Diese Unterteilung hätte man hinterher trotzdem machen können, jedoch Druckt man meiner Meinung nach "Leserbriefe" entweder komplett oder gar nicht ab(so wie den von Fr. Dr.)!

Das dadurch nicht mehr inhaltliche Substanz zusammenkommt ist mir auch bewusst. Allerdings kann auch das Dinge in einen völlig anderen Kontext rücken...

_(Anmerkung von Georg: Das war expliziter Wunsch von Usern, damit die Diskussion nicht ausartet und jeweils zu einer Frage geführt wird. Das Gesamte INterview kannst Du auf der Startseite lesen. LG, Georg)_


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> das ist aus meiner Sicht der einzige Weg, den das AB gehen kann ! Warum ?
> 
> ...



Klasse, dass wir mal fast gleicher Auffassung sind hätte ich nicht so schnell erwartet. Ich stimme dir zu, wir haben nun eine weitere Möglichkeit,  sachlicher Kritik vorzubringen und es ist durchaus wahrscheinlich, andere Angler damit zu erreichen.

@Kati  Ich finde eine Umfrage wäre gut, da sicher weitaus mehr User die Meinung teilen,  als sich  hier mit Beiträgen beteiligen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Das hört sich erstmal nach Peanuts an ... aber das ist nach meiner Meinung ein Quantensprung. Im "alten AB" konnte man von Verbandseite aus, die Dolchstoß-Legende vom bösen, pöbelnden Thomas auspacken, der "nur" verifizierte Meldungen raushaut.



Ich finde deine Beobachtung und deinen Gedankengang sehr spannend. So hatte ich auch das Gefühl, das ein öffentlicher Austausch seitens des DAFV gerade wegen Thomas nicht stattfand, weil man sich argumentativ wegen seiner Bissigkeit verstecken konnte.

Diese Ausrede kann so jetzt nicht mehr zählen und es ist durchaus spannend, was der DAFV daraus machen wird. Ich denke zwar nicht, das viel kommt, aber dennoch könnte sich an der Außendarstellung etwas ändern. Positiv oder Negativ, sei dahin gestellt, der Ball liegt jetzt in Berlin.


----------



## PAFischer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein wenig ernüchtert nach diesem Fragenkatalog. Ich hätte mir auch mehr kritische Auseinandersetzung durch die Redaktion gewünscht. 
Ich hoffe Ihr beißt hier nochmal ordentlich nach. Ladet den doch mal ein und lasst ihn erst gehen, wenn Fragen richtig beantwortet wurden. Wir brauchen konkrete Aussagen und nicht dieses wischiwaschi.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Die Reaktion auf das Interview war doch eindeutig, braucht es hier wirklich vorgekaute Kost?


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

egal wie #c, der Ball liegt jetzt erstmal bei Christian bzw. der Boardredaktion.
Leider ignorieren sie bisher diesen Thread #c.


----------



## Dachfeger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Beobachtung und deinen Gedankengang sehr spannend. So hatte ich auch das Gefühl, das ein öffentlicher Austausch seitens des DAFV gerade wegen Thomas nicht stattfand, weil man sich argumentativ wegen seiner Bissigkeit verstecken konnte.
> 
> Das ist nach meiner Meinung ein bisschen "dünn". Soweit ich das sehe hat die "Bissigkeit" ja im Laufe der Jahre zugenommen, weil sich da nichts gerührt hat.
> 
> ...



Da wird auch weiterhin nichts konstruktives für Angler passieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin schon ein wenig ernüchtert nach diesem Fragenkatalog. Ich hätte mir auch mehr kritische Auseinandersetzung durch die Redaktion gewünscht.
> Ich hoffe Ihr beißt hier nochmal ordentlich nach. Ladet den doch mal ein und lasst ihn erst gehen, wenn Fragen richtig beantwortet wurden. Wir brauchen konkrete Aussagen und nicht dieses wischiwaschi.



Das sind doch nicht die Antworten von Lindner, sondern die der Präsine. Daher wird er hier auch nicht live Rede und Antwort stehen. Er muss sich seine Antworten doch von der Präsine absegnen lassen. Die Antworten selber sind das typische Präsinen-Politiker Wischiwaschi. Da wird auch nicht mehr kommen. Dafür fehlt der Präsine und ihren Mitarbeitern die Fachkompetenz.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> egal wie #c, der Ball liegt jetzt erstmal bei Christian bzw. der Boardredaktion.
> Leider ignorieren sie bisher diesen Thread #c.



Und da werden sie ihn vermutlich liegen lassen. Die neue Redaktion hat mich bislang nicht dazu veranlasst zu glauben, dass hier angelpolitischer Journalismus betrieben werden soll. Es sind halt Angler und keine Journalisten. Das ist schade, aber kein Weltuntergang. Die R&R sollte sich nur einmal überlegen, ob sie mit mehr Angelpolitik nicht auch mehr Hefte verkaufen kann! Denn bei der derzeitigen Presselandschaft in der Angel-Szene hätte sie damit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Da sie ohnehin die DAFV-Nachrichten verbreitet, könnte sie sich auch in jeder Ausgabe mit diesen kritisch auseinandersetzen. Sie bekommt die Themen ja quasi freihaus geliefert.


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

es ist völlig egal, wer vom Verband anwortet - wichtig das der Verband antwortet.

Ich halte es auch für vermessen, wenn jemand glauben würde in einem Dialog Verbände missionieren zu können.

Was ich aber für wichtig halte ist, dass mit diesem Dialog und unseren richtigen Fragen, dass damit die Vorstellung - was die Verbände wollen eindeutig und klar nachlesbar für Jeden dokumentiert wird. Und das aus der Feder des Verbandes.

Jede noch so unzureichende Antwort von Herrn Lindner ist gold wert ...


----------



## gründler (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Bewundernswert das hier einige seit 1985 auf ne Positive Wende warten und daran immer noch glauben.......



#h


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



gründler schrieb:


> Bewundernswert das hier einige seit 1985 auf ne Positive Wende warten und daran immer noch glauben.......
> #h



Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt! :g


----------



## gründler (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt! :g



Sprach Piper......#h


----------



## PAFischer (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und da werden sie ihn vermutlich liegen lassen. Die neue Redaktion hat mich bislang nicht dazu veranlasst zu glauben, dass hier angelpolitischer Journalismus betrieben werden soll. Es sind halt Angler und keine Journalisten. Das ist schade, aber kein Weltuntergang. Die R&R sollte sich nur einmal überlegen, ob sie mit mehr Angelpolitik nicht auch mehr Hefte verkaufen kann! Denn bei der derzeitigen Presselandschaft in der Angel-Szene hätte sie damit ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Da sie ohnehin die DAFV-Nachrichten verbreitet, könnte sie sich auch in jeder Ausgabe mit diesen kritisch auseinandersetzen. Sie bekommt die Themen ja quasi freihaus geliefert.



Ich habe einfach die Vermutung, man möchte hier keinen kritischen Journalismus. Man beißt ja nicht nach den Händen die einen füttern.
Ich werde nur das Gefühl nicht los, es geht gar nicht um Aufklärung, sondern man liefert freudig den Kessel für die heiße Luft.
Kein hinterfragen, keine Auseinandersetzung...


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Ich glaube, dass hier häufig Journalismus mit Meinung(smache) verwechselt wird. Journalistische Arbeit soll die Informationen zusammentragen und aufbereiten, damit sich User/Leser ein EIGENES Bild der Thematik machen können. Die Meinung des Journalisten spielt dafür erstmal keine Rolle. Dazu können auch INterviews wie das mit Lindner beitragen. Und ich glaube, dass man nach den Antworten den DAFV besser einschätzen kann. Ich zumindest weiß nun ein bisschen besser, wo der Verband steht bzw. nicht steht. Wer glaubt, dass nun mit weiteren Nachfragen an den DAFV/Lindner neue Erkenntnisse zutage kommen, schätzt die Situation meines Erachtens falsch ein. Das, was der DAFV zu den aus dem AB zusammengetragenen Fragen zu sagen hatte, ist gesagt. Da fallen die Positionen ja nicht vom Himmel, nur weil wir 10 Mal nachhaken. Was haben wir davon, wenn wir die gleichen Antworten in neuen Worten bekommen? Wenn es neue Entwicklungen gibt, werden wir wieder da sein und darüber berichten. 
Und an alle, die so vehement eine Positionierung seitens der AB-Redaktion fordern: Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, dass wir dem AB damit einen guten Dienst erweisen? Wir erreichen dann doch nur, dass Türen zu gehen, die jetzt noch offen sind. Dass sehr, sehr viele Angler mit der Arbeit des Verbandes nicht zufrieden sind, dokumentiert Ihr doch alle sehr eindrucksvoll. Die Aufgabe einer Redaktion sehe ich auch darin, Gesprächskanäle offen zu halten, um den Usern Infos/Interviews, etc. bieten zu können, die sonst nicht möglich wären. 
Die Art unserer Berichterstattung muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Aber wer ihr die journalistische Grundlage abspricht, zeigt, dass er davon wenig versteht. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, etwa einem Maurer zu sagen, wie er den Mörtel anzurühren hat. Denn davon verstehe nämlich ich nichts.


----------



## Wilhelm (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Georg Baumann danke für dein klares Statement, damit kann *ich *was anfangen.

Genau so klar ist mir geworden was *ich *von dem DAFV zu halten habe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier häufig Journalismus mit Meinung(smache) verwechselt wird. Journalistische Arbeit soll die Informationen zusammentragen und aufbereiten, damit sich User/Leser ein EIGENES Bild der Thematik machen können. Die Meinung des Journalisten spielt dafür erstmal keine Rolle. Dazu können auch INterviews wie das mit Lindner beitragen. Und ich glaube, dass man nach den Antworten den DAFV besser einschätzen kann. Ich zumindest weiß nun ein bisschen besser, wo der Verband steht bzw. nicht steht. Wer glaubt, dass nun mit weiteren Nachfragen an den DAFV/Lindner neue Erkenntnisse zutage kommen, schätzt die Situation meines Erachtens falsch ein. Das, was der DAFV zu den aus dem AB zusammengetragenen Fragen zu sagen hatte, ist gesagt. Da fallen die Positionen ja nicht vom Himmel, nur weil wir 10 Mal nachhaken. Was haben wir davon, wenn wir die gleichen Antworten in neuen Worten bekommen? Wenn es neue Entwicklungen gibt, werden wir wieder da sein und darüber berichten.
> Und an alle, die so vehement eine Positionierung seitens der AB-Redaktion fordern: Glaubt Ihr denn wirklich, dass wir dem AB damit einen guten Dienst erweisen? Wir erreichen dann doch nur, dass Türen zu gehen, die jetzt noch offen sind. Dass sehr, sehr viele Angler mit der Arbeit des Verbandes nicht zufrieden sind, dokumentiert Ihr doch alle sehr eindrucksvoll. Die Aufgabe einer Redaktion sehe ich auch darin, Gesprächskanäle offen zu halten, um den Usern Infos/Interviews, etc. bieten zu können, die sonst nicht möglich wären.
> Die Art unserer Berichterstattung muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Aber wer ihr die journalistische Grundlage abspricht, zeigt, dass er davon wenig versteht. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, etwa einem Maurer zu sagen, wie er den Mörtel anzurühren hat. Denn davon verstehe nämlich ich nichts.




@Postbotenjournalismus
Schade, zeigt aber in vielen Passagen, was nun abläuft und damit meine ich nicht nur das leider auch hier angewandte Todschlagargument, das nicht mal greift.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach die Vermutung, man möchte hier keinen kritischen Journalismus. Man beißt ja nicht nach den Händen die einen füttern.


Nach meiner Kenntnis zahlt der Verband dafür nichts. Also is nix mit füttern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Das ist richtig. Mit Füttern ist nichts. 

LG, Georg


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hier häufig Journalismus mit Meinung(smache) verwechselt wird.



Das verwechsle ich nicht. Daher unterscheide ich auch zwischen Kommentaren und anderen Artikeln.




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Journalistische Arbeit soll die Informationen zusammentragen und aufbereiten,



Und genau das habt ihr nicht gemacht.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Meinung des Journalisten spielt dafür erstmal keine Rolle.



Richtig, dass wäre dann ja auch wieder ein Kommentar.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dazu können auch INterviews wie das mit Lindner beitragen.


Ja, und das war ja auch der richtige Ansatz. Ihr hab nur nicht konsequent weitergearbeitet. In einem zweiten Schritt hätte man nun journalistisch neutral die Antworten auf ihren Inhalt hin überprüfen, quasi einen Fakten -Check machen können.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass man nach den Antworten den DAFV besser einschätzen kann. Ich zumindest weiß nun ein bisschen besser, wo der Verband steht bzw. nicht steht.


 Da hast du mir etwas voraus. Wäre es dann nicht deine "journalistische Pflicht" uns von deinem Erkenntnisgewinn zu unterrichten? - Denn hier hast du ja einigen etwas voraus.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass nun mit weiteren Nachfragen an den DAFV/Lindner neue Erkenntnisse zutage kommen, schätzt die Situation meines Erachtens falsch ein.


 Da binn ich wieder ganz bei dir.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das, was der DAFV zu den aus dem AB zusammengetragenen Fragen zu sagen hatte, ist gesagt. Da fallen die Positionen ja nicht vom Himmel, nur weil wir 10 Mal nachhaken. Was haben wir davon, wenn wir die gleichen Antworten in neuen Worten bekommen? Wenn es neue Entwicklungen gibt, werden wir wieder da sein und darüber berichten.


 Richtig, die fallen seit Jahrzehnten nicht vom himmel. Man muss nicht nachfragen, aber beleuchten kann man die Antworten schon.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Und an alle, die so vehement eine Positionierung seitens der AB-Redaktion fordern:


Es ist das gute Recht eines jeden Medium sich zu positionieren oder es eben nicht zu tun. Das brauche ich nicht.



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wir erreichen dann doch nur, dass Türen zu gehen, die jetzt noch offen sind.


Hört sich für mich nach Hasenfuß-Journalismus an. Würde zum Verband passen. Die trauen sich auch nix.




Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die Art unserer Berichterstattung muss ja nicht jedem gefallen. Aber wer ihr die journalistische Grundlage abspricht, zeigt, dass er davon wenig versteht. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, etwa einem Maurer zu sagen, wie er den Mörtel anzurühren hat. Denn davon verstehe nämlich ich nichts.


 Das käme ich auch nicht. Ich maße mir aber an hinter her das Gewerk zu beurteilen und wenn die Mauer schief ist, dann sage ich das auch dem Maurer. 

Es gibt "Heile Welt-Journalismus".
Es gibt Journalismus.
Und es gibt kritischen Journalismus.

Es ist die Entscheidung eines Verlages sich hier einzuordnen. Für mich gibt es in der Angelpresse definitiv zu viel von der ersten Sorte!


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für dein Statement.



> Die Aufgabe einer Redaktion sehe ich auch darin, Gesprächskanäle offen  zu halten, um den Usern Infos/Interviews, etc. bieten zu können, die  sonst nicht möglich wären.



Die Konsequenz für mich wäre dann offene Kanäle zu den LV`s zu nutzen - und hier zum einem das Lindner-Interview und die Frage-Antwortrunde kommentieren zu lassen und ggf. auch hier eine Frage-Antwortrunde zu initiieren.

Was meinst du ?


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

@Kolja: Bei allem Respekt: Aber von "heile Welt-Journalismus" ist das doch ziemlich weit weg, was wir hier machen. Das hieße, dass wir uns mit den kritischen Themen gar nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Fragen dritter zu sammeln, an Adressat weiterzuleiten, Antworten 1:1 zu veröffentlichen, sprich hier ins Netz zu stellen, ist kein Journalismus, sondern  Arbeit der 1 Woche im Volontariat.


----------



## Georg Baumann (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

@Toni1962: Das ist richtig. Aber Dir ist nicht entgangen, dass das genau der Wunsch der User war? Und die Kritik am ersten Interview war von einigen ja genau, dass wir es journalistisch aufbereitet haben


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Nein. Georg, da wird gerade etwas m.E. vermischt.
Wunsch der user ist für mich deutlich, dass jetzt gemeinsam "am Ball" geblieben wird.
Journalismus heißt nämlich auch, die Reaktionen der Boardies zu kanalisieren, abzustimmen und so aufgearbeitet Herrn Lindner zu konfrontieren.

Eure Aufgabe ist es nun, journalistisch den angestoßenen Dialog in eine Dialektik zu lenken.

Kommentieren müßt ihr nichts
und
Eure Meinung zum Interview und den Fragen/Antworten interessiet mich selbst nicht mal ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

In dem Strang haben 24 User geschrieben Toni, da läßt sich nur schwer "der" Wunsch der User herleiten, finde ich zumindest.

@Kolja Nachdem hier ursprünglich Andersdenkende, oder besser gesagt ihre Argumentation abwägende User schnell und gern in Kategorisiert wurden, wird hier wieder eine Schublade aufgemacht, der neue "Hasenfuß Journalismus", "Heile Welt Journalismus" ich finde ja Kuscheljournalismus wurde noch fehlen in deiner eigenwilligen Aufzählung.

Das ist absolut unvorteilhaft, ähnlich denkende immer wieder zu verprellen, nur weil sie nicht genug auf die eigene Linie getrimmt sind.

Das bringt nichts, außer die Schwächung der Gemeinschaft.

Abgesehen davon bin ich sehr gespannt, wie lange sich hier die Betreiber noch wie die Hasen treiben lassen.

Abgesehen, muss ich sagen, es ist echt nervig das nun jeder nach dem unsäglichen Faktencheck ruft.
Mein Gott, kann man sich denn nicht selbst ein Bild machen? Oder geht es doch nur wieder darum  anderen vorzugeben, wie sie den Sachverhalt zu bewerten haben?


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,

ich bin dann jetzt mal raus hier aus dem Thema. Keine Frage wird beantwortet - ansonsten nur Phrasengedresche.


----------



## glavoc (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> In dem Strang haben 24 User geschrieben Toni, da läßt sich nur schwer "der" Wunsch der User herleiten, finde ich zumindest.



Aber sicher haben viel mehr mitgelesen. Still und dennoch mit großem Interesse, jedoch bin ich weder Jurist, noch Journalist. Noch kann ich mich mMn so gut und verständlich artikulieren wie die Boardies, die hier mitschreiben. Daher laße ich diese gern "für mich schreiben"...wie ich die Antworten  von DAFV/Lindner einzuschätzen und zu bewerten habe, bekomme ich dann aber schon zum Glück selber hin .

#h

PS - habe mal zusammenaddiert, also die Gesamtthreads des Antwortschreibens: 14 800 Clicks...
Die "klare Vorstellung wie sich der Verband" thread 53 000 Clicks...


----------



## smithie (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Abgesehen, muss ich sagen, es ist echt nervig das nun jeder nach dem unsäglichen Faktencheck ruft.
> Mein Gott, kann man sich denn nicht selbst ein Bild machen? Oder geht es doch nur wieder darum  anderen vorzugeben, wie sie den Sachverhalt zu bewerten haben?


Wenn Du noch alle möglichen Hintergrundinformationen hast, dann her damit.
Ich habe sie nicht. 
Und ich finde ehrlich gesagt auch niemanden, dessen Aufgabe das eher sein könnte, als die veröffentlichenden Journalisten.

Auf welcher Grundlage machst Du Dir sonst ein Bild?
Die vorliegenden Informationen?
Die Informationen die Du vielleicht zusätzlich noch hast?

Es geht eben nicht um Meinungsvorgabe.
Ich nenne es jetzt mal "Leserservice", da hier ständig Begriffe durcheinander geworfen werden.
Ich denke, das ist das, was die allermeisten hier unter "aufbereiten" verstehen.

Natürlich kann man damit leben, wenn das nicht gemacht wird.
Gut finden muss ich aber dennoch nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

es gäbe ja mehrere Wege für das BoardTeam Stellung zu beziehen , ne Meinung zu haben, Kommentar zu geben.
 a) eingestellt wurden die Antworten unter Angelboardredaktion, also so wäre eine zusammengefasste Sache für die gesamte Redaktion
 b) als angemeldeter Nutzer , ob nun Admin oder Mod ist doch völlig egal , mich interessiert der Mensch mit seiner Meinung, wobei hier natürlich wie für jeden Nutzer gilt- er kann - er muss nicht
 Keine Meinung zu äußern ist auch eine Meinung, sagt der Volksmund#h
 Naja, das müßt Ihr letztlich für Euch selbst abwägen, manchmal ist mir die nackte Info lieber als ein Kommentar, woher weiß ich was der Kommentator will ( es tobt da gerade so eine Schlacht durch alle Medien, was ich Euch damit nicht unterstellen will , sorry)
 Im übrigen brauchts zu den "Antworten" vom DAFV wahrlich keinen Kommentar, die sprechen für sich selbst.
 Wobei ich das nicht an O.Lindern festmache, wenn die Info zu seinem Anstellungsverhältnis stimmen hat er die bestenfalls ans AB gegeben.

 Vielleicht brauche ich auch etwas Zeit, mich an das neue Herangehen zu gewöhnen,


----------



## Wegberger (6. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner .... wie geht es weiter ?*

Hallo,



> ür das BoardTeam Stellung zu beziehen , ne Meinung zu haben, Kommentar zu geben.


c.) Phrasen als Antworten zu geben und keine Meinung zu haben. Es wird ja noch nicht mal geschafft auf Fragen im Thread Stellung zu beziehen, Meinung zu haben oder einen Kommentar abzugeben.

Ich glaube denen wächst das gerade über den Kopf.

Und macht den Thread zu ... weil zum weiteren Vorgehen die Angesprochenen nur Off-Topic schreiben. Jetzt muss ich als Threadersteller und User schon Mod spielen.

Das ist natürlich ein Unterschied: Bei Thomas war Herzblut dabei ... jetzt ist es schnödes Business.


----------

